# Carnales Unidos-Fresno's Summerfest May 20, 2012



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

Once again Carnales Unidos of Fresno are bringing Lowriding back the Mosqueda Center in Fresno mark your calendars for May 20, 2012.


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

good show.......last year.....ttt..from just dippin c.c much love homies


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Need a dj lemme know asap.


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> good show.......last year.....ttt..from just dippin c.c much love homies


Thanks for the support fellas!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Will try and make it this year!


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

good show last year. brown society will be there again :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT FELLAS!! LAST YEAR WE HAD A GREAT TURNOUT OF ENTRIES, WITH OVER 2000 SPECTATORS WALKING THROUGH THE FRONT GATE!! THE BENEFIT SHOW N' SHINE WILL AGAIN REMAIN FREE TO THE PUBLIC, AS WELL AS KEEPING OUR ENTRY COSTS THE SAME AS LAST YEAR!!! WE LOOK FORWARD TO KICKING OFF THE 2012 SUMMER WITH THIS EVENT IN OUR BACK YARD!!! FLYER COMING SOON!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

johnnie65 said:


> Will try and make it this year!


Good looking out bro.


----------



## lowco78 (Apr 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

lowco78 said:


> TTT


:wave:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

We gonna try n have some cars there


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> We gonna try n have some cars there


Thanks for your support Glideinlow CC!! :thumbsup:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## stuntn65ss (Apr 21, 2008)

as the homie big joe says "its' going down"!!!


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

stuntn65ss said:


> as the homie big joe says "its' going down"!!!


TTT It's going down.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sounds good. Keep me in mind if you need a dj/mc/host for your show. Carnales Unidos Bakersfield are my references.


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

flyer coming soon............


----------



## stuntn65ss (Apr 21, 2008)

ttt:thumbsup:


bigjoe62 said:


> Once again Carnales Unidos of Fresno are bringing Lowriding back the Mosqueda Center in Fresno mark your calendars for May 20, 2012.
> 
> Flyer coming soon.


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT for da Show n Shine!!!!


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

TTT

For da Show n Shine!!!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Mark your calendars fellas!!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Have a Merry Christmas everyone!!!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Thread bump!!!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Its that time again Carnales Unidos FRESNO TTT...


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

2012 New Year!!!!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ttt for the homies. this show will come faster than you think.


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

johnnie65 said:


> Ttt for the homies. this show will come faster than you think.


:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

What's up Mickey you know TOPDOGS will be there in fiull force to support...!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> What's up Mickey you know TOPDOGS will be there in fiull force to support...!


Thanks for the support John!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ttt.


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

*ELITE will be there!








*


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

johnnie65 said:


> Ttt.


Thanks for the support Johnnie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

normie_pheeny said:


> *ELITE will be there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the support homie!! See you guys there!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

bump


----------



## milhouse91 (Apr 28, 2009)

NEW FRIENDS CC WILL BE THERE


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

now that was a SHOW................good times


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

milhouse91 said:


> NEW FRIENDS CC WILL BE THERE


Thanks for the support New Friends CC!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

SixOne said:


> now that was a SHOW................good times


Hope to see Impalas in the house!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

stuntn65ss said:


> ttt:thumbsup:


will be there snapp,in pics last year :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

REGALHILOW said:


> :h5:


Hope to see Legacy CC in the house!! :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


> will be there snapp,in pics last year :thumbsup:


You have any pics from last year???


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

HardtoPlease65 said:


> You have any pics from last year???


yes we do :yes: pm your no.


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Bump the Fresno Show n Shine thread!! :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

bump the thread........


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

here u go homie pic,s from last year summerfest car show :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

harvey,s 64:worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

dr,pepper babydoll:yes:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

mijente car club fresno cal:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

old times cc:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

imperials cc :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

merced chapter:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

beto,s bomb in the mix:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

top dogs monte keep,n it old school got love it:worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

showoffs cc:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

this show had it all from the old school to the new school :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

impalas booth:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

mr clems :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

this badass 66 laid out in the parking lot:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

just a peek of last year show hope to see everyone at this year summerfest show :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

it,s going down again homies:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

sean_2009 said:


> imperials cc :thumbsup:




ELITE Car Club 

_*the homie parked next to me was from Imperials *_


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

normie_pheeny said:


> ELITE Car Club
> 
> _*the homie parked next to me was from Imperials *_im sorry about homie :wave:


sorry about that homie:wave:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


> just a peek of last year show hope to see everyone at this year summerfest show :thumbsup:



Thanks for the pics Sean!! We will be there to support the BBQ :thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

sean_2009 said:


> sorry about that homie:wave:



*all good bro, it was koo choppin' it up last year w/ you and your pops i hadn't seen him in a long time. i'll be out there again this year come by and say "what's up" *


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

normie_pheeny said:


> ELITE Car Club
> 
> _*the homie parked next to me was from Imperials *_


Thanks for the support Normie Pheeny :thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

HardtoPlease65 said:


> Thanks for the support Normie Pheeny :thumbsup:



*no problem bro, thank you and the rest of Carnales Unidos for bringing lowriding back to Mosqueda *


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Brown Society said:


> :thumbsup:


Hope to see Brown Society CC at the Show n Shine fellas!! :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

It's going down.


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

Bump


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

bigjoe62 said:


>


TTT!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

TTT.

.L.I.F.E will be there.


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

bigjoe62 said:


> IT'S GOING TO BE A GREAT SHOW!!! SO COME ON OUT...


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:run:


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

LOW RIDER Q IN THE PARK STOCKTON CA FEB 26TH AT OAK PARK


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

IM GONNA TRY TO MAKE IT THIS YEAR


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> IM GONNA TRY TO MAKE IT THIS YEAR


Hope you can make it this year homie!!


----------



## stuntn65ss (Apr 21, 2008)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


HardtoPlease65 said:


> Hope you can make it this year homie!!


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## stuntn65ss (Apr 21, 2008)

:yes::yes::yes:


bigjoe62 said:


> Once again Carnales Unidos of Fresno are bringing Lowriding back the Mosqueda Center in Fresno mark your calendars for May 20, 2012.


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT for the Show n Shine!!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## stuntn65ss (Apr 21, 2008)

:guns::loco:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

TTT FOR A GOOD SHOW:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Topdogs had a great time last year and will be there there this year


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

thanks for the support fellas!!


----------



## stuntn65ss (Apr 21, 2008)

!!!:thumbsup: see u out there!!!


MR.559 said:


> Topdogs had a great time last year and will be there there this year


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

TTT for the Show n Shine​


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

TTT FOR THE SHOW N SHINE


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

*TO 
THE 
TOP*


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ttt for the homies!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​we will be there for sure.....


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

TTT FOR THE SHOW N SHINE


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


> ​we will be there for sure.....


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

bump...


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

bigjoe62 said:


> Once again Carnales Unidos of Fresno are bringing Lowriding back the Mosqueda Center in Fresno mark your calendars for May 20, 2012.


 TTT


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

bigjoe62 said:


>


whats up joe


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

MR.559 said:


> whats up joe


Same ole thing bro. Waiting for summer.


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

bigjoe62 said:


>


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

TTT!!!


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

COME THRU TO THE WICKED RIDAZ 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP DEBBIE DEB, CONNIE AND NYASIA PERFORMING LIVE WELL BE AT YOUR SHOW TO COME SUPPORT COME THRU TO OURS AND SUPPORT US.


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT for the Show n Shine!!!


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

HardtoPlease65 said:


> TTT for the Show n Shine!!!


WE'LL BE OUT THERE TO SUPPORT YOUR EVENT HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS AT OURS MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT!!!!


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

TO THE TOP


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

TO THE TO FOR THE SHOW N SHINE.


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## stuntn65ss (Apr 21, 2008)

:thumbsup::rofl::thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

hey guys how much is motorcycle entry? a couple people hit me up. text or call me please.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

bigjoe62 said:


>


Impalas Magazine will be in the house.... Like always supporting you guys!


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

10.00 for motorcycles


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

TTT:thumbsup: It's going to be a good Show


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: _*LAST YEAR WE HAD A GREAT TIME, WE WILL SEE YOU AGAIN THIS YEAR... *_


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

BIG PANDULCE said:


> :thumbsup: _*LAST YEAR WE HAD A GREAT TIME, WE WILL SEE YOU AGAIN THIS YEAR... *_


Thanks bro, looking forward to seeing everyone this year.


----------



## stuntn65ss (Apr 21, 2008)

bigjoe62 said:


> Thanks bro, looking forward to seeing everyone this year.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

_TTT_


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

bump...


----------



## stuntn65ss (Apr 21, 2008)

:loco::guns::run:


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

bigjoe62 said:


>


TTT


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::rimshot:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

ttt for the homies!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## stuntn65ss (Apr 21, 2008)

:nicoderm::loco::guns:


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

Ahhhhh yeah what's up Hrd to plyz ... I just got out , been gone for a minute but I'm back out , feels good to be free again!! Looking tight on the cover of LRM!! TTT for Carnales Unidos!!


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

Sup B-Dogg, where you at? Yup yup!! TTT for the summer fest!!! I heard it's going down out there!!!


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

TTT. For the summer fest!!


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

See everyone out at Kearny Park tomarrow!!


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

TTT! What's up HRD2PLYZ!!


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

Bump! TTT


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TO SUPPORT CARNALES UNIDOS CC.


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

T.T.T


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

TTT , heading out to Kearney I'n awhile should be a good turn out !!!!


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

Bump!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

catagories list?


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

:thumbsup:


HardtoPlease65 said:


>


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

TTT.... For the C.U


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


> THE CHOLO DJ WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TO SUPPORT CARNALES UNIDOS CC.


See you there Mike :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

BILLY_THE_KID said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



See you there homie!!


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

TTT! For the C.U


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

TTT for the show and shine.


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

LowriderLobo said:


> :thumbsup:


Streetlow Magazine will be in the house!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

HardtoPlease65 said:


> Streetlow Magazine will be in the house!! :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

TTT!!


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

HardtoPlease65 said:


> Streetlow Magazine will be in the house!! :thumbsup:


 TTT !!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

HardtoPlease65 said:


> Streetlow Magazine will be in the house!! :thumbsup:


 is there a facebook invite for this show?


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

LowriderLobo said:


> is there a facebook invite for this show?


THERE IS I SEND IT TO YOU HOMIE


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

bigjoe62 said:


>


 IS THERE A FACEBOOK EVENT INVITE FOR THIS EVENT?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

BUMP :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

WOOT WOOT...


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT for the Show n Shine!!


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

Brown Society will be there. had a good time last year.:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

MR.559 said:


> ttt



Are you going to make a guest appearence? 

What up gilly


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

TTT for the C.U Family!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

felix96 said:


> Brown Society will be there. had a good time last year.:thumbsup:


Thanks for the support Brown Society CC!! :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

johnnie65 said:


> Are you going to make a guest appearence?
> 
> What up gilly


Hope you can make it out there fellas!! thanks for the support!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

_*THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE JUNE 3RD AT THE WICKED RIDAZ LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS, COME SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS OUT MAKING A DIFFERENCE FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND LETS MAKE LOWRIDER HISTORY COME SUPPORT US !!!!! WE WILL BE AT YOUR SHOW TO SUPPROT YOU GUYS AND WILL BE TAKING IN PRE REG FORMS AND SELLING PRESALE TICKETS !!!!! TTT FOR CARNALES UNIDOS*_


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

I will try to make it cholo , for sure if I'm not working that day !! TTT for Wicked Ridaz!


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

HM WREKN82 said:


> I will try to make it cholo , for sure if I'm not working that day !! TTT for Wicked Ridaz!


ok hope to see u guys there


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

Bump!!


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

We be there


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

Just dippin will b there


----------



## stuntn65ss (Apr 21, 2008)

thanks guys for all your support! will be in visalia this weekend for *BROWN SOCIETYS* show .TTT!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> We be there


:thumbsup: thanks for the support guys!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

CHEVYMAN71/64 said:


> Just dippin will b there


Thanks for the support Just Dippin CC :thumbsup:


----------



## stuntn65ss (Apr 21, 2008)

ORALE MICKEY!:thumbsup:


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

TTT!


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

two weeks away!! :biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

*Stress Case **is ready! *:thumbsup:
*








*


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

LOOK Forward to see you there Stress Case :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## stuntn65ss (Apr 21, 2008)

show almost here !


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Our show*


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT for da show n shine!!


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

Just dippin..c.c we ready.....cant wait...for anther good show


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> Just dippin..c.c we ready.....cant wait...for anther good show


Looking forward to seeing you guys there!


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

TTT for the C.U Hopefuly there will be a good turn out!! The weather says 89 that day!! Can't wait!!


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

TTT!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## coachduce (Apr 5, 2012)

I'll definitely be out there supportin' Carnales Unidos ......


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

ill be out there and hopefully we will have the latest issue #65 at the booth


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

There will be a kidzone!! Two bounce houses , carnival games! Clown. A person painting face for the the kids!!!! Also fixing bikes for local kids or who ever takes there bicycle!!!!! All for FREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TTT for this SHOW!!!!


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

GOING TO BE THERE


----------



## stuntn65ss (Apr 21, 2008)

one week away this show gona be off the hook if u were there last year u know what its. its gona be bigger and better!its going down!


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

ttt :h5:


stuntn65ss said:


> one week away this show gona be off the hook if u were there last year u know what its. its gona be bigger and better!its going down!


:wave:ttt be there


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Title Winner 79 said:


> GOING TO BE THERE



Thanks for the support bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

CHROME-N-PAINT said:


> ttt :h5::wave:ttt be there


See you there homie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## milhouse91 (Apr 28, 2009)

NEW FRIENDS CC. will be there


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

milhouse91 said:


> View attachment 479788
> NEW FRIENDS CC. will be there


Thanks for the support New Friends CC!! TTT!!


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

TTT , for the C.U Family!


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

http://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo135/bigjoe62/2012newflyer.jpg


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

ROLL CALLL!!!!!!!! LETS START IT WICKED RIDAZ COMING THRU!!!!!!


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> ROLL CALLL!!!!!!!! LETS START IT WICKED RIDAZ COMING THRU!!!!!!


Thanks for the support fellas! It's going down this Sunday.


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

TTT!!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT Carnales Unidos.......Woot Woot


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Its going down this weekend!!


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

TTT!!!


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

HardtoPlease65 said:


> Its going down this weekend!!


. Yup , yup!


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

HM WREKN82 said:


> There will be a kidzone!! Two bounce houses , carnival games! Clown. A person painting face for the the kids!!!! Also fixing bikes for local kids or who ever takes there bicycle!!!!! All for FREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TTT for this SHOW!!!!


Free , Free Kidzone!!!


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:run: Almost Time...


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

TTT:drama:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

TTT gonna be there again this year:thumbsup:


----------



## stuntn65ss (Apr 21, 2008)

felix96 said:


> TTT gonna be there again this year:thumbsup:


thanks for the support!!:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

We will have the new Issue #65 for sale at our booth this sunday at your show. get it before its even in stores


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

BROWN SOCIETY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE....

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Almost show time...


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

3 more days almost


----------



## coachduce (Apr 5, 2012)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> 3 more days almost


 oh yea


----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)

LINDSAY'S FINEST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Ill be there..gonna check it out


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ WILL BE IN THE CASA


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

TTT ...


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Do u have a pedal car class?


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Blue94cady said:


> Do u have a pedal car class?


Pedal cars will be put in Special Interest category, thanks for the support!!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

TTT!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Mr. Angel 71 said:


> LINDSAY'S FINEST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.


Thanks for the support Lindsey's Finest CC!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


> THE CHOLO DJ WILL BE IN THE CASA



:yes::yes::yes: See you in a couple days Cholo DJ!!! TTT!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> 3 more days almost


:yes:


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

It's going down!!!


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

Bump....!


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:werd:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## JUANCHO63 (Dec 15, 2005)

BROWN SOCIETY WILL BE OUT TO SUPPORT CARNALES UNIDOS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ernesto84 (May 1, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> What's up Mickey you know TOPDOGS will be there in fiull force to support...!


U talking about topdogs fresno car. club.do u know if gordo from rtl is out.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

ernesto84 said:


> U talking about topdogs fresno car. club.do u know if gordo from rtl is out.


Yeah he is out saw him today at the club shop...And there's only one TOPDOGS car club....


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

JUANCHO63 said:


> BROWN SOCIETY WILL BE OUT TO SUPPORT CARNALES UNIDOS!!!!!!!!!!!


Can't wait to see everyone out there!! Thanks for da support Brown Society!!!!


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

It's going down , Sunday!!! TTT for the show I'n shine!!


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Its almost showtime fellas!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

Almost that time fellas. We will be having lots of entertainment for the entire family. Folklorico dancers, Mariachis, Raffles, and much more. As well as a kids zone with bounce houses, carnival games, and even a clown. And as always this event is free to the public. Come out and enjoy CARNALES UNIDOS' SUMMERFEST.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

is there a hop


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Did someone say raffle? :shocked:


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> is there a hop


Unfortunately we will not be having a hop at Summerfest.


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

DETONATER said:


> Did someone say raffle? :shocked:


Yes, we did. We have many excellent prizes to be raffled off including alot of FLAKE donated by Detonater. Thanks for the support bro.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

DETONATER said:


> Did someone say raffle? :shocked:


. Yes we are having items being raffle off! One of the items is some of that BAD ASS Flake! By Sparkle Efx. TTT for Mark!!


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

TTT!! Almost time!!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

CRUZIN INTO THE PAST WILL BE THERE


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


> CRUZIN INTO THE PAST WILL BE THERE


TTT!!


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:

SEE YOU GUYS IN THE MORNING....


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Bump 
Woot 
Woot


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

Brown Society said:


> :nicoderm:
> 
> SEE YOU GUYS IN THE MORNING....


Looking forward to it.


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

Gettin it all lined out, TTT !!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj will be in the house tomorrow with the latest issue of Impalas Mag/ American Bomb magazine. Make sure to look for my booth in the vendor scetion.


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

:run:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

CHARGING UP THE BATTS RIGHT NOW


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

DIRECTIONZ....COMING FROM MOTOWN....


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> DIRECTIONZ....COMING FROM MOTOWN....


99 south to 180 east to chestnut exit right in chestnut to butler right on butler mosqueda center 1/2 on left..


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

h


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

almost showtime!!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

DELTORO HYDRAULICS said:


> CHARGING UP THE BATTS RIGHT NOW


TTT


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

Good morning, getn up and ready, see you at the show, #TeamStreetlow


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

pics when you get them:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Wish carnales a great show, sorry couldn't make it today.


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

Aztec Imagecc in the house


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

On behalf of Carnales Unidos we would like to thank everyone who came out to make our show a success. We truly appreciate everyone's support.


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

johnnie65 said:


> Wish carnales a great show, sorry couldn't make it today.


No problem Johnnie, thank you for the donation you made today.


----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Carnales for putting on a good show.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:TTT for Carnales Unidos. Great show you guys. Great jente, firme rides, good food.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

congrats to carnales unidos car club fresno califasfor another car show well done :worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::wave: pic,s coming soon homies:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:yes:


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

Like to thank everyone , who came
Out and supported this event. It wouldn't be a success with out everyones participation . Thank you!!!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT good show me n my family had a good time! I got one mean sunburn to TTTT!!!!


----------



## reneehernand (Jan 4, 2010)

*thank you*

Thanks for the invite me and family had a good time.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WICKED RIDAZ CC..HAD A FIRME TIME OUT THERE IN FRESNO.....U GUYZ PUT ON A GOOD SHOW....:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ WAS THERE TOO, EVEN BLEW AN AMP


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


> THE CHOLO DJ WAS THERE TOO, EVEN BLEW AN AMP


dammmmmmmmmmmm it pump.in the old school allday.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Pertty good show...nice cars, couldnt take pics cuz my phone died..crap......now i head back to so.cal tomarrow..lol


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj will be in the house tomorrow with the latest issue of Impalas Mag/ American Bomb magazine. Make sure to look for my booth in the vendor scetion.


You had the beats going till the amp went out to much bass


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Lil Spanks said:


> Pertty good show...nice cars, couldnt take pics cuz my phone died..crap......now i head back to so.cal tomarrow..lol


Should of stopped and said was up..maybe next time..have a safe trip down south...


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

HM WREKN82 said:


> . Yes we are having items being raffle off! One of the items is some of that BAD ASS Flake! By Sparkle Efx. TTT for Mark!!




I'm glad to hear that it was a success and everyone had a great time.... That's what it's all about! 

I'm also glad that I was able to participate in some way that made a difference. I would like to give a big shout out the the Carnales Unidos for your support, and by the way BROTHERS UNITED is how we should all roll... strive to be the best....:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.330851460319754.74255.100001847079598&type=1&l=6022d311b2


----------



## coachduce (Apr 5, 2012)

hats off to carnales unidos dope ass show..... friendly inviting vibe.... no drama whatsoever (from what i experienced) lots of club participation... really nice rides.....


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Was a gd show had a gd time:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

Had a good time yesterday at the show. Good seeing everyone from out there. Ill post more pictures when I get home from work


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

NICE SHOW CARNALES UNIDOS!!

TILL THE NEXT ONE HOMIES..

:thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

bigjoe62 said:


> On behalf of Carnales Unidos we would like to thank everyone who came out to make our show a success. We truly appreciate everyone's support.


:thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

LowriderLobo said:


>


NICE PIC :thumbsup:, HAD A GOODTIME AT THE SHOW THANKS CARNALES FOR THE LOVE, SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

LowriderLobo said:


>


love that pic thank you streetlow:thumbsup:. and very good show see you guys next year:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

oneofakind said:


> Should of stopped and said was up..maybe next time..have a safe trip down south...


i know..i saw the bikes..looking good...i wanted to try get bussniess but had no bussniess cards on me..lol


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

ALL NEW MAJESTICS CEN CAL NOT STANDING STILL, AT THE CARNALES UNIDOS CAR SHOW IN FRESNO SHOWING SUPPORT, TWO ENTRYS TWO TROPHIES.


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

lrocky2003 said:


> ALL NEW MAJESTICS CEN CAL NOT STANDING STILL, AT THE CARNALES UNIDOS CAR SHOW IN FRESNO SHOWING SUPPORT, TWO ENTRYS TWO TROPHIES.


Those are some clean ass cadis:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Those are some clean ass cadis:thumbsup:


Ur cady was looking clean did u get anything?


----------



## coachduce (Apr 5, 2012)

here's one of the pics i took


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

lrocky2003 said:


> NICE PIC :thumbsup:, HAD A GOODTIME AT THE SHOW THANKS CARNALES FOR THE LOVE, SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR


Thanks for the support homie!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

LowriderLobo said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

bigjoe62 said:


> No problem Johnnie, thank you for the donation you made today.



no problem bro big joe! hopefully next year i can make it. got to help out the homies


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Blue94cady said:


> Ur cady was looking clean did u get anything?


Yea 2nd place luxury custom dont know who got first


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

LowriderLobo said:


>


This is a nice truck. Any more pics


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

video will be up on youtube this afternoon


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

3,2,1:fool2:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Nics pics!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

TTT for this show!! Nice pics !!


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

LowriderLobo said:


> Had a good time yesterday at the show. Good seeing everyone from out there. Ill post more pictures when I get home from work


What's up lobo , nice meting you and your staff , kool people hope to see you guys Next time around!!! TTT for the Lowrider movement!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


TTT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## coachduce (Apr 5, 2012)

nice johnny!


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

coachduce said:


> nice johnny!


..FIRME PIC U TOOK..I NEED A CAMERA LIKE YURZ....


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Congrats Homie's!!!!!
This show made our website as a featured event!!!!
The best of the best pic's are up now here:_

 http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks homies we appreciate that! :thumbsup: TTT for the lowrider movement!!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Do u guys have. A show in Bakersfield today if so wuts. Address


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh I got it in Bakersfield ttt


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

I would like to invite u n ur family's to a picnic at mooneys grove park in Visalia CA on August 12 to support the lowrider movement in the central valley spread the word and I hope to c you guys there any questions pm me thanks


----------

